# Innes' Plant Of The Week



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

_*pic submitted by HighOctane_









_*pic submitted by rosecityrhom_




































_*pics submitted by rbP NUT_

*Common Name:* Amazon Sword Plant
*Scientific Name:* _Echinodorus bleheri_
*Family:* Alismataceae
*Location:* South America - Brazil
*Height:* 8-16" (20-40CM) 
*Width:* 1&1/2-2&1/2" (40-60MM). 
*Temp Range:* 75-82°F (24-28°C.) 
*Light:* medium-high 
*pH:* 6.5-7.5
*Hardness:* soft-medium
*Ease of Keeping:* easy

This popular plant is a good plant for people of all expertise levels and is most likely the most common plant in the aquarium hobby.
It will do best in rich substrate, and given the right conditions it will grow quickly ending up as a large plant with more than 50 leaves.
This plant can be reproduced after flowering when small plants will develop on the peduncle.
It is reccomended to have CO2 fertilization if keeping this plant.

_*If you have any pics or comments on this species please add them below_


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

nice innes, i like the idea of plant of the week


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> nice innes, i like the idea of plant of the week


 yeah, your not writing them


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Nice swords, the ones I've tried always get chewed up.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

iv added more pics because im not too happy with the ones used of mine, the water was still cycling and mirky


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

amazon sword


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

amazon sword


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

amazon sword


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

amazon sword


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

amazon sword


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

amazon sword


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

last one


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Are they same with mine?

I just grabbed this at my LFS with no label to identify it. I just thought its pretty much sturdy unlike my former plants.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

camotekid said:


> Are they same with mine?
> 
> I just grabbed this at my LFS with no label to identify it. I just thought its pretty much sturdy unlike my former plants.


 sure is :nod:


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

whoa, 'never knew we have those in our market.
thank you rbp_NUT.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

I have two of them!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

I have two of them!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

good info


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

rbP NUT said:


> iv added more pics because im not too happy with the ones used of mine, the water was still cycling and mirky


 what is the name of the plants that look like long grass blades in the back ground with the amazon swords


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> what is the name of the plants that look like long grass blades in the back ground with the amazon swords


I'd also like to know


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

siclids said:


> > what is the name of the plants that look like long grass blades in the back ground with the amazon swords
> 
> 
> I'd also like to know


 this one?


----------

